
San Bernardino DA says “dormant cyber-pathogen” is made up - rosser
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/03/what-is-a-lying-dormant-cyber-pathogen-san-bernardino-da-wont-say/
======
pdkl95
> release a "lying-dormant cyber pathogen" into the county's computer
> infrastructure

I'm reminded of Phone Losers of America.

[http://www.phonelosers.org/media/book/phone-losers-of-
americ...](http://www.phonelosers.org/media/book/phone-losers-of-america.pdf)
(pdf)

\--

“Circle K, this is Larry,” he answered, sounding extremely bored.

“Hi, Larry. This is John from Visa. We've been having some issues with the
credit card network tonight. Has your manager told you about this problem
yet?”

“No, I don't know anything about it,” Larry replied.

“I see,” I said. “Well, there's a major computer virus in the network that
processes credit cards and I need you to unplug your credit card machine
immediately, before the virus reaches you.”

“Oh, okay,” Larry said as he fumbled around with the wires in the back of the
machine. "Okay, it's unplugged."

[...]

“Okay, now take the credit card machine and set it far away from the phone
lines, just to make sure the virus can't get to it. If you have a stainless
steel sink there, put it in the sink because that will help shield the machine
from an airborne virus attack.”

------
natch
If his concern over this hypothetical were sincere, he would be ordering a
full forensic analysis of all IT and electrical systems that may possibly have
been accessed by the shooter.

If he's not doing that, the only conclusion that makes sense is that his
concerns are disingenuous.

